# [Vente pour collectionneurs ] Vieux macs en tout genre



## Mr Zaa (3 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, je viens de m'inscrire sur ce forum car je pense que ça sera l'un de ceux qui aura le plus de personnes probablement intéressées.


J'habite en Haute Savoie et j'ai actuellement chez moi une collection de vieux macs dont je suis en train de faire l'inventaire et que je souhaite revendre.

Ces macs sont tous en bon état et appartenaient à mon père décédé, qui fut un collectionneur et je souhaite donc "honorer sa mémoire" en vendant ses appareils à des collectionneurs attentionnés.

Il y a notamment des macs dont : 

Apple IIc
Apple IIe
Imac
Macintosh LC3
Macintosh 128

et d'autres dont je fais l'inventaire en ce moment

J'ai également pas mal de périphériques / moniteurs / logiciels qui pourraient aller avec ces différents appareils/

J'éditerai ce poste pour apporter plus de détails quant à cette collection.

Au plaisir,

Zaarok


----------



## mistik (4 Décembre 2012)

@Zaarok : cela va effectivement intéresser beaucoup de monde.


----------



## melaure (5 Décembre 2012)

Hé bien écoute c'est une très bonne idée, et tu as raison de penser à pérenniser tout cela.

On attend donc avec impatience ta liste (je suis bien sur intéressé selon ce qu'il y aura, ayant déjà une petite collection sympa). Je cherche en particulier un petit 12" couleur.

Et si certaines pièces parvenaient jusqu'à Lyon, elle feront parti de notre future expo en 2014 (le résumé de celle de 2009 par ici).


----------



## Mr Zaa (5 Décembre 2012)

Merci à vous de m'avoir répondu, je vais dans ce cas assez vite préciser cette liste, bonne journée à vous


----------



## melaure (5 Décembre 2012)

Mais de rien, on est impatient.

Pas de Spartacus ou de Pippin dans le lot ?


----------



## mistik (5 Décembre 2012)

Et un petit QuickTake 200 !


----------



## melaure (5 Décembre 2012)

mistik a dit:


> Et un petit QuickTake 200 !



LOL, heureusement j'ai déjà mon QT 150 qui me suffit pour ma collection personnelle.


----------



## Mr Zaa (16 Décembre 2012)

Je vais aller dans ma cave pour mettre à jour la liste comme promis.
Stay tuned !


----------



## Lefenmac (16 Décembre 2012)

Zaarok a dit:


> Je vais aller dans ma cave pour mettre à jour la liste comme promis.
> Stay tuned !




L'utilité de nous tenir informés de ce que tu fais? Fais ta liste et envois et c'est bon...

SI tu veux honorer une mémoire tu fais un don pas du pognon.....


----------



## Mr Zaa (16 Décembre 2012)

Voici la liste des différents macs possédés. Il y a également disquettes en grand nombre, claviers, souris et bouquins pouvant aller avec chacun des appareils. Des housses parfois, voir sacs de transports dans certains cas

*Apple 2* _(europlus)_









*Apple 2c*





*Apple 2e*_(2 exemplaires_)








*Apple Macintosh 128 kb*








*Apple Macintosh 512 kb*








*Apple Macintosh Classic*





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h41 ----------

*Apple Macintosh Plus 1 MB








Apple Macintosh SE








Apple Macintosh SE 1/40





Apple Macintosh LC*







*
Apple Macintosh LC3*


----------



## melaure (17 Décembre 2012)

Tout ceci à l'air en bon état ... des claviers/souris avec chaque machine ? 

Jolie collection. Il va falloir photographier tout le reste 

Le LC, c'est un 12" couleur ou noir et blanc ?


----------



## Mr Zaa (17 Décembre 2012)

Oui plein de souris et claviers en nombre c'est valable pour les moniteurs d'ailleurs.

J'ai même un câble pour le brancher sur tv (péritel)

Quant au lc je ne sais pas du tout je le déballerai pour préciser l'information


----------



## melaure (17 Décembre 2012)

Et donc la collection ce sont des machines de 1982 à 1993, ça s'arrête là ?

Sinon tu es à combien de km de Lyon ?


----------



## Mr Zaa (17 Décembre 2012)

Je n'ai pas de machines plus anciennes non...

Je suis pas loin d'Annecy, a peu près 1h15, 1h30 de route depuis lyon


----------



## melaure (17 Décembre 2012)

Zaarok a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de machines plus anciennes non...



oui je m'en doutais un peu, je parlais de plus récentes, comme tu avais écris Mac 128, iMac, etc ...



Zaarok a dit:


> Je suis pas loin d'Annecy, a peu près 1h15, 1h30 de route depuis lyon



Oui c'est donc jouable pour passer en voiture au MacDrive ...   

Bon faut que je réfléchisse mais déjà le LC+12" me tenterais, voir peut-être un Apple II.

Tout ça me fait penser à notre futur expo pour le 30ème anniversaire, tout est tentant 

Ha, si je n'avais pas de femme, je prendrais tout


----------



## Mr Zaa (17 Décembre 2012)

Ouaip j'ai un imac aussi et un G5 mais je sais pas ce que je vais en faire de ceux ci.

Je ne sais pas encore quel est le prix que je vais mettre mais je suis pas là pour faire fortune, mais je les vends ça oui.

On regardera alors quand tu veux


----------



## matacao (20 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je serai bien intéressé par les apple 2 ou le 128K ou le 512K pour ma collection personnel tout dépend du prix que tu en demande.


----------



## melaure (21 Décembre 2012)

matacao a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je serai bien intéressé par les apple 2 ou le 128K ou le 512K pour ma collection personnel tout dépend du prix que tu en demande.



C'est ce que j'attendais aussi, une grille de tarif 

Et des détails sur les config ...


----------



## Mr Zaa (5 Janvier 2013)

Bonne année 2013 à tous !


----------



## mistik (5 Janvier 2013)

@Zaarok : Happy New Year 2013 !




​


----------



## dji57 (10 Janvier 2013)

très jolie collection wouaww magnifique :love:

franchement tu devrais la garder cette collection c'est dommage de tout vendre mais bon voilà si tu ne sais pas quoi en faire je comprends .


----------



## Mr Zaa (13 Janvier 2013)

Je n'en aurai pas d'utilité et je ne compte pas jeter.

Pour les intéressés pourriez vous me préciser à nouveau votre demande quant aux macs ?

J'ai peur de pouvoir en revanche difficilement préciser la configuration je n'en ai absolument pas connaissance.

Et je pense faire quelque soit le modèle du 100 pièce


----------



## william.viennet (13 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir Zaarok,

Je serai très intéressé par ton Apple 2 ainsi que par ton Macintosh Classic. 
Tout dépend du prix pour le lot ou l'unité. 

Merci 
William


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2013)

100 euros pièces ?

Si tu veux en effet tout garder c'est un bon départ 

Pour infos, mon Mac+ c'était un don, l'iBook DV 466 aussi. Le Q700 aussi. Le LCII avec son 12" m'a couté 20 euros, idem pour le 6100. Mon PowerBook 520 m'a couté 45 euros, et je crois que mon Classic II était dans les 50 euros mais en super état (surtout l'écran) et avec des accessoires ...

Je sais bien que c'est encore plus collector depuis la mort de Jobs, mais à moins de collectionneurs acharnés, personne ne mettra 100 euros dans ce genre de matériel 

Toujours intéressé par le LC et 12", mais à un prix raisonnable (cf au dessus), sachant que je fais parti de gens qui célèbrent la mémoire du Mac, pas de ceux qui en font un commerce


----------



## Langellier (17 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
Je recherche des disques durs SCSI de faible capacité (40,  80 Mo...)  pour les premiers macintoshs. Si vous avez des macs classique, SE, LC  qui ne fonctionnent plus ou qui ne vous servent plus, je suis preneur du  disque dur qui s'y trouve, si vous pensez qu'il fonctionne encore.


----------



## melaure (17 Janvier 2013)

Je penserais à toi quand je me remettrais dans mes vieilleries, mais on en parle dans un autre sujet ?

On attend des nouvelles du vendeur ... 

Passe un petit message sur Silicium au passage


----------



## Mr Zaa (31 Janvier 2013)

Topic clos, je vous remercie de l'attention porté à mon sujet j'ai trouvé des acquéreurs.

Bonne continuation à vous


----------



## ninatribe74 (30 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour, en rangeant mon grenier j'ai retrouvé une ancienne imprimante Apple  StyleWritter ainsi qu'un vieux PowerBook 190 cs, celui-ci s'allume par contre pour l'imprimante il n'y a pas de câble ; auriez vous une idée de leur valeur ??


----------



## melaure (30 Juillet 2015)

Elle ne sera pas très élevé, mais il faut être sur qu'il boote et charge l'OS. Les vieux DD 2"5 se font vraiment vieux de nos jours ...


----------



## ninatribe74 (30 Juillet 2015)

il fonctionne, je viens de l'allumer, il charge l'OS, mais un peu lent


----------



## melaure (30 Juillet 2015)

Non non c'est le temps normal ...


----------



## estragon999 (7 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour
Je suis nouveau sur le forum. J'ai un stock de vieux Macs. Sur base de photos, l'un d'entre vous peut-il me donner une estimation ?
Autres photos sur demande
Merci d'avance


----------



## melaure (9 Octobre 2016)

Sympa, y a du 12" on dirait !!!


----------



## estragon999 (10 Octobre 2016)

Oui plutôt ! Voici une liste non exhaustive au cas où on pourrait me donner une estimation raisonnable et sérieuse...
Merci

- MACINTOSCH SE Modèle N°M 5011 / FCC ID : BCG6LWM 5011

- MACINTOSCH CLASSIC 2 Modèle N° M4150 / FCC ID : BCG 4150

- MACINTOSCH SE Modèle N°M 5011 / FCC ID : BCG6LWM 5011 (1MB de RAM/800K privé/20 SC HARD DISK)

- MACINTOSCH SE Modèle N°M 5011 / FCC ID : BCG6LWM 5011 (1MB de RAM/800K privé/20 SC HARD DISK) / Problème d'allumage

- MACINTOSCH SE Modèle N°M 5011 / FCC ID : BCG6LWM 5011 (sans DD)

- MACINTOSCH SE/30 Modèle N° M5119 / FCG ID : BCG 6CWM5119

- MACINTOSCH SE Modèle N°M 5011 / FCC ID : BCG6LWM 5011 (sans DD)

- MACINTOSCH SE/30 Modèle N° M5119 / FCG ID : BCG 6CWM5119

- MACINTOSCH PLUS 1MB / Modèle N° M0001A

- MACINTOSCH PLUS 1MB / Modèle N° M0001A (problème d'allumage)

- MACINTOSCH PLUS 1MB / Modèle N° M0001A (problème d'allumage)

- MACINTOSCH PLUS 1MB / Modèle N° M0001A (problème d'allumage)

- MACINTOSCH LC (sans écran) / FCC ID : BCG M0350

- MACINTOSCH LC (sans écran) / FCC ID : BCG M0350

- ECRAN MACINTOSCH 12 MONOCHROME DISPLAY / FAMILY NUMBER M1050 / FCC ID : BCG M1050

- ECRAN MACINTOSCH 12 RGB DISPLAY / FAMILY NUMBER M1296Z / FCC ID : BCG M1296

- ECRAN MACINTOSCH PORTRAIT DISPLAY / FAMILY NUMBER M1031 / FCC ID : BCG M1031

- 800K EXTERNAL DRIVE / Modèle N°M0131 / FCG ID : BCG96AM0131

- 800K EXTERNAL DRIVE / Modèle N°M0131 / FCG ID : BCG96AM0131

- 2,5 DRIVE / Modèle A9M0106 / FCC ID : BCG96AA9M0106

- HARD DISK 20SC / Modèle M26042

- HARD DISK 20SC / Modèle M26042

- RODIME SYSTEMS S20+


+ PLUSIEURS CLAVIERS ET SOURIS


----------

